# Greetings from the Mitten!



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi All-
I've been lurking around for a day or two and thought i'd join! I'm located in Metro-Detroit, MI, and have been boarding for about 8 years on and off. It's been an off year for me since two seasons ago, as I had knee surgery. Just wanted to make my presence known!


----------

